# ENWorld DC Gameday IV - March 14th



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 11, 2009)

DC Gameday IV will be on March 14th, 2009.  Visit the gameday forum and subscribe to the master thread for details and continuous updates, or go to www.dcgameday.com

ATTENTION:  There has been a venue change.  Due to another screwup on the part of my apartment building, we recently found out they'd double booked the weekend of the gameday and we were out of luck.  We have, courtesy of Lyonesse, found a replacement.

The new venue is the 9th floor of the AFT building, at the corner of New Jersey Ave and F St NW.  It's two blocks or so from the Union Station stop on  Metro's Red Line.  There's plenty of places nearby to eat, there's a small kitchen, bathrooms, plenty of tables and chairs, etc.  There is *no* parking in the building's garage; however, there is a parking garage at Union Station, and you can always take your chances with street parking.  Not ideal, but we'll just have to deal with it.

Look for further details in the next few days.  

The facilities are excellent, but it is a secure building, so I need to compile a list of attendees to leave with the security guards at the front desk.  *If you plan on attending, or even think you might attend, please email me  at jckline at gmail dot com with your (real) name and the names of anyone who may be coming with you that don't post here* 


Directions from Union Station.




Venue change:  The new location is the 9th floor of the AFT building at the corner of New Jersey Ave and F St. NW.  See above for details.
Prospective GMs will be allowed to start posting games on the 1st of February.
Player signups will start on the 14th of February.
There will be a morning (10-2:30) and afternoon (3:30-8) session, followed by freeform screwing around and pizza or somesuch. Rel pointed out to me that it is also Steak and Blowjob day, so I asssume that means he's offering one or both.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Mar 5, 2009)

Venue change -- see first post.


----------

